# Hashimoto's now I am Hyperthyroid?



## JeannieY (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello I am new to the Fourm. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroidiitis two years ago. However, the Endo doctor I had at the time just told me I was Hypothyroid then handed me some Levothyroxine and sent me on my way. I kept my appointments for blood work and ultrasounds as I had several small nodules all 6mm. Until that I had an insurance change and that doctor did not accept my insurance coverage. So for 9 months I have taken my 75mg of Levothyroxine and still felt horrible. I have bald spots in my hair and no hair on my left eyebrow. I have no energy and have been sent to a neurologist for memory loss that the neurologist felt could be thyroid related. I also suffer from Inflammatory bowel Disease and Interstitial Cystitis so I am constantly battling one or the other. My latest lab results have come back TSH 0.08 Free T4 1.56 and Free T3 3.19. I cannot get into my new endo until JUNE 7th! And my primary doctor just told me I would be fine and to just wait it out. Should I be worried? Im a little upset that they dismissed me so easily. Also my BP is now staying elevated and my resting heart rate stays in the 90s. Any help advice is welcome. If you think this is normal or if you have had a similar situation I would love to hear from you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

This is a duplicate thread (which we try to avoid), so I'm going to lock it and direct people to the same thread here to post responses: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/17130-new-and-confused/


----------

